# Müssen gute Netzteile teuer sein ?



## Skler (22. Juli 2014)

*Müssen gute Netzteile teuer sein ?*

Hallöchen miteinander,

Und zwar habe ich eine Frage was Netzteile angeht.Ein Freund von mir ist der meinung das man nur Netzteile kaufen sollte die 55€+ kosten weil diese angeblich eine gute Qualität haben. Stimmt das wirklich oder ist das einfach nur ein aber glaube?


Mfg Skler


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juli 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob das Aberglaube ist, aber ich habe seit fast 9 Jahren ein relativ teures Silverstone-NT (~100 €) im bereits dritten Rechner verbaut - und das Ding läuft und läuft und läuft. 

Ich gehe aber schon davon aus, dass teure Netzteile mit höherer Wahrscheinlichkeit hochwertige(re) Komponenten verbaut haben, als die ~30 € Billigheimer.


----------



## TrinityBlade (22. Juli 2014)

Generell kann man schon sagen, dass zwischen zwei Netzteilen ein erheblicher Qualitätsunterschied bestehen kann. Die Qualität korelliert aber nicht in jedem Fall mit dem Preis - sprich, es gibt gute günstige Modelle ebenso wie teure Schrott-Netzteile.

Problematisch ist, dass man die Qualität eines Netzteils nur schwer beurteilen kann, wenn man es nicht aufgeschraubt und detailliert überprüft hat (was man als Laie auch keinesfalls tun sollte!). Deshalb würde ich dir raten, die Auswahl mit Kaufberatungshilfen (z.B. hier) einzugrenzen und dann zu dem gewünschten Modell noch einmal nach Testberichten zu googeln.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2014)

Es gibt sehr solide Modelle für 40€, die für nen GamingPC reichen, und auch recht teure, die nicht sooo dolle sind. Aber wenn du für 40€ angeblich 700W bekommst oder 500W für 30€, dann lieber die Finger von lassen. Auf der anderen Seite sind hochwertige Netzteile für zB 70€ bei "nur" 450W halt oft sogar besser als mittelmäßige, die mit 550W werben und 50€ kosten. Grund dafür: bessere Bauteile, die langlebiger sein KÖNNEN, bessere Schutzschaltungen, stabilerer Betrieb, Service und nicht vergessen: Effizienz. Ein völlig ausreichendes Modell mit zB 500W für 45€ hat vlt nur eine Effizienz von 82%, eines für 80€ aber 90%. Das heißt, dass das bessere weniger Strom aus der Steckdose ziehen muss, um den vom PC eigentlich wirklich benötigten Strom bereitzustellen, denn beim Unwandeln der Steckdose-230Volt ins die drei Volt-Werte für PCs (3,5 - 5 - 12 Volt) geht IMMER etwas Strom verloren - und bei guter Effizienz halt weniger Strom.

Manche Billig-NT "lügen" auch glatt mit ihren Werten - da sind die angeblich 500W nur in der Theorie zu erreichen, stabil auf Dauer aber bringen die vlt nur 300W, und ein moderner Spiele-PC kann 300-350W brauchen bei Last, dann versagt es - und ein hochwertiges mit "nur" 400W Nennwert reicht dann aus, auch weil bei DENEN oft untertrieben wird, also mal ne halbe Stunde auch 450W ist da kein Problem, oder über Stunden immer wieder mal kurze Spitzen von 450-500W


MEINE Erfahrung: so 50€ sollte man schon ausgeben, und wer den PC auch lange pro Tag an hat und/oder ein Netzteil mind 5 Jahre zuverlässig nutzen will, gibt eher 70-90€ aus. 450W reichen bei einem soliden Netzteil für einen modernen Gaming-PC mit einer starken Grafikkarte aus, wenn es mind. 2 Stecker für PCIe-8Pin Anschlüsse von Grafikkarten hat. Wenn man ein Netzteil mit abnehmbaren Kabeln haben will (schafft mehr Platz im Gehäuse), rechnet man mit ca 10-15€ Aufpreis.


Manche kaufen auch 700W-Modelle UND hochwertig, geben dann 120€ oder mehr aus - das ist aber wiederum völlig übertrieben und auch den Grafikkartenhersteller geschuldet, die bei den Angaben vorsichtshalber übertreiben: weil der Käufer eben vlt eines der billigen Netzteile haben könnte, die mit "500W" grad mal 300W schaffen, schreiben die halt "600W empfohlen", was aber Unsinn ist, wenn man hochwertige Qualität kauft. 


Lies auch mal hier, wenn du noch etwas mehr erfahren willst: Netzteile für Gamer-PCs - Kauftipps und große Marktübersicht


----------

